# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip 2 v1.27.18 Kyocera DuraForce XD/E6790TM and more

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.27.18*  *Qcom Tab:*Released  *Direct Unlock*  feature for:*♦ Kyocera DuraForce XD
♦ Kyocera E6790TM* *Android ADB Tab:*New MTK smartphones in the list:*♦ Lenovo c2 (k10a40) (MT6735)
♦ Bitel B9501 (MT6735)*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*مشكور ع المتابعه يا هندسه
++++++++++++++*

----------

